# Is exercise safe whilst TTC???



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

HI,

I need some advise please and I don't know whether I'm being daft or overly cautious.

Whilst waiting for treatment I have been prescribed clomid and I am currently on CD12. I ovulate normally so this has been prescribed as a bit of a boost in the hope that some of my partner's better swimmers will make it (some of his sperm has defective head morphology).
Anyway I have recently started back at the gym after a few months off and I was wondering if exercise was safe whilst TTC. 

I do mainly low impact cardio with a bit of running but obviously I don't want to do anything which will affect my chances of conceiving. I have found quite a lot of information regarding exercise during the different trimesters but can't find much about pre pregnancy.

When we get to the treatment stage I will refrain from exercising but I was wondering if it would be ok at the moment. My BMI is normal and I only exercise to keep fit so it is something I don't need to do and will happily stop.
I just feel I want to maximise my chances. 

Any thoughts??

Many thanks,
Kitty x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would say exercise it fine and its probably very good to stay fit and healthy

the only time to really refrain is after embryo transfer and even then you dont need to stop fully just eased things down a little


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i agree with what Kara has already said.  Excercise is good for you and i would only reduce what you are doing after transfer.  Before then i wouldnt think it was a problem.  If you are concerned ring the clinic for peace of mind


----------

